

How I ended up selecting Python for my latest project - wave
http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/archives/29

======
makecheck
It's interesting to see how people choose languages for projects, but it's
also important to realize that "one" isn't necessarily the best choice. I
think of programming languages as targeting tasks, not whole projects.

I've successfully merged multiple languages many times. You can save a lot of
time if you know the strengths of each language and have learned how to
combine them (e.g. SWIG bindings, wrappers around Objective-C modules, process
invocations to run scripts).

In addition to benefits in exploiting languages for what they're "best at", it
is great for bringing people into your project. Invariably the code will be
partitioned into a more advanced "core" (e.g. C++) with some significant
things in higher-level languages like Python. So the probability increases
that a newcomer will see something familiar, and be able to understand major
parts of the code quickly.

------
uniwiz
If he ended up choosing PHP, this thread would be full of hate. Since his
choice is python, everyone is happy :-)

------
timcederman
It's funny - I went through this exact same process a few weeks ago (similar
background to the author's too) and also ended up choosing Python.

------
fiaz
This is a great posting about how the author determined what he was most
comfortable with and what worked for his needs.

Do what works best for you and what you are comfortable with.

------
coltafever
Good choice.

